# Doe down after kidding



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all

My Nigerian dwarf doe kidded about 36 hours ago. She did have kind of a long pre-labor. Kidded three cuties, which are doing fine. She was energetic on day 1, but she's not getting up to nurse this morning.

It's cold at night here in AZ (don't laugh, but getting down to freezing is arctic weather around here), and she's in the barn which is much warmer. She has a heat lamp that she and kids camp out under.

I brought her some carob leaves, and she ate those, drank some water, but hasn't gotten up and has been off feed besides that so far today. 

Temp is 101.3
Gave her Vit B drench
Put some electrolytes in water
Membranes under eye look deep pink

We don't want to pump her full of drugs if we don't have to, but are we missing something we should be doing, or should I just give her time? The kids last nursed a few hours ago, but for a very short time. She is not watching them like she has been, and they are getting active without her watchful eye. She's not talking to them either, which is very unusual.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Has she been eating her hay?
Do you have any Nutra Drench or Calcium drench?
Has placenta passed?
Make her get up to feed her kids.
Do you have B injectable and probious paste to give?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She could probably use some calcium....do you have a calcium drench or anything? Some nutridrench would be good too.
Sometimes they get a nerve pinched during birth, which can make it difficult to get up and move......
I think she most likely needs calcium right now......


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Could be ketosis...can occur after kidding too. Give karo syrup or propelyne glycol mixed with a little molasses...pg burns and u want to be careful with it...then go to the drug store and ask for keto- strips to test for ketones in her urine. After shes been lying for awhile she should pee on standing..hold it in her stream to test. If she is ketotic...definitely get karo or pg in her and call your vet. U may need cmpk too...the oral of that is aweful..shot is better but also a script.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

OK going to get NutriDrench, calcium drench and some RedCell just in case she's anemic. She had no interest in eating the afterbirth, which we left there for a while and she didn't touch, so we removed it. Perhaps she is missing out on those nutrients.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of my girls don't touch afterbirth so no worries there.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Couldn't find Nutri-Drench or Calcium Drench anywhere--anything else I can give her to get some calcium in her?

She has gotten up a couple times after the Vitamin B drench, temp up to 101.8. ]

Anyone know the dosage of red cell to give her? She's about 80 lbs. She just got some selenium about 10 days ago so I don't want to overdose her.

Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OTC calcium like tums....??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have, or can you get adult calcium supplements? Like the pills you swallow with water, I've used those in a pinch.
Molasses would be good if you can't get nutridrench, it gives them iron and energy. Tums would help too.
If you have alfalfa, could you try to get her to eat some, maybe water it down and make it mushy?


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

She got up to let them nurse, then got back down and laid on top of one of her kids' heads. The doeling probably wouldn't have made it if we hadn't pulled her out as mama didn't look like she cared to move. Mama pooped normally upon standing but did not pee.

Gave her 3cc Red Cell (would rather give in small doses due to her recently getting selenium earlier)
Temp is up to 102.8
Off feed and won't drink.
Not chewing cud.
Alfalfa is sitting right next to her; she shows no interest.

She's off on the other side of the stall from her kids, who are thankfully sleeping in a pile under the lamp, but I don't want to leave them alone for too long in case she decides to sit on them again. She has no interest in them and she's not even looking in their direction.

I have some chewable calcium supplements for humans that taste great. I'll try to get some of that in her, as well as karo syrup mixed with molasses.

I have Pen G and Biomycin on hand if necessary but will only give if nothing else is working and temp rises above normal.

Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I would make her get up and nurse her kids every 10 min or so. Sometimes they just give up trying, so you kinda have to push them to stand and walk. Maybe rub and massage her especially her hind legs and hips to increase circulation and relax her muscles.
And try to get her interested in the kids, bring them to her and maybe their crying and nudging will encourage her to get up.......


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to get something in her for energy. Regardless if it's toxemia or not. Molasses water? Gatorade, even... If she were mine, she'd be getting a small shot of whiskey (frowned upon within this community but we've saved a LOT of critters with it so I'll keep using it). Plain old sugar water if you haven't got anything else would be better than nothing.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I have Nutri-Drench. I am in Tonopah. I have some Bovi Sera also. I also know a good mobile vet. His name is Dr. Holmes 480-452-4974. He goes all over the Valley. If you need anything let me know. Email me threw my website.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

It's better to text or email the vet he has hearing issues on the phone


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since she does not have temp I wouldn't give her antibiotics.
Has she gotten a bucket of almost hot molasses water?
If she isn't drinking you are going to have to drench.
Give her any favorite treats.
The doe I lost a few weeks ago was acting like yours is; having a tendency to lay on kids; not up on her own & by day three we couldn't even get her up.
She got IVd 100cc calcium. She left me with another 50 cc. A $200 vet bill didn't save her. Not to scare you & I don't want to sound cold but a down mama is a dead one in a short period of time.
Make sure those kids are getting plenty colostrum. :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Also keep in mind that laying down for long time periods and not eating could cause their rumen to shut down..... I would be giving her probios paste or achidophillus tablets.
My goat mentor swears by a mix of raw eggs, sugar and honey for goats that are down. She drenches them with it. She also gives warm water and Epsom salts, but I forget the exact purpose of that.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She needs injectable CMPK and propolyne Glycol (with molasses for flavor so they taste it) ... PG is over the counter. You can also drench Karo syrup. Get her to a vet. I agree, this is serious.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you know of any dairy cow raisers around? They're almost certain to have calcium drench, because dairy cows are very susceptible to milk fever. 
They might even be able to come and help you administer it.
Good luck to you and the doe....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

CMPK just might be her ticket. It will however deplete thiamine so you will need to have that on hand as well.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

OK here's an update:

Last season she had mastitis and we used Today and Naxcel prescribed by the vet, and it got better but she never fully lost congestion in the left side. Kids are trying to nurse, and there's no milk on either side. We got her on the stand, and got about 1 cc of milk (sure didn't look like colostrum) out of her GOOD side. We have another doe in milk, so we can bottle feed but there won't be any more colostrum going into these kids.

I am going to start her on the Naxcel right away as that brought her back up pretty quickly with the last bout. Her congestion is obviously causing her a lot of pain, which is why she's staying away from her kids. 

She drank a ton of water with electrolytes, TUMS ground up, and ate 3 bites of alfalfa. She's not getting better but she's not getting worse. 

Calling all the vets I know, but they are all old geezers around here and none answer the phone on weekends.


----------

